# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Discussão Geral, Técnica e Equipamento >  Bomba de retorno - caudal ideal ?

## João M Monteiro

Boas,

Lanço este tópico para se discutir um pouco sobre qual (se é que existe) o caudal ideal para a bomba de retorno.

Basicamente, tenho ouvido 3 teses sobre o assunto:

A) Entre 2 e 5x/h a capacidade do aquário;

B) Não deve exceder 2x o caudal da bomba de alimentação do escumador;

C) É indiferente, podendo servir como auxiliar para a circulação do aquário.

Quanto à *teoria A*, normalmente o argumento utilizado prende-se com a velocidade de circulação de água pela sump, para bom funcionamento das massas filtrantes que, eventualmente, lá sejam colocadas. Refiro-me fundamentalmente a carvão activado, anti-fosfatos, etc.
Uma circulação muito forte faria a água passar tão rápido que não permitiria que estes elementos efectuassem convenientemente a sua função.

Admitindo este argumento como válido, pergunta-se: e se não se usarem quaisquer massas filtrantes ? 

Ou, não o devemos admitir com válido, mesmo com massas filtrantes, considerando que tais elementos cumprirão sempre a sua função independentemente da velocidade da passagem da água (o que não for filtrado à 1ª passagem, será á segunda, ou à terceira...)?

Os defensores da *teoria B* alegam que o escumador, se a água passar demasiado depressa, não cumpre a sua função, pelo que até 2x a capacidade da da bomba alimentadora, seria o ideal.
Sinceramente não compreendo esta teoria, porquanto é a bomba do escumador, e apenas essa, que define o caudal por que a água passa pelo mesmo. 
Por exemplo, se o escumador funciona com uma bomba de 2000 lts/h, a água que o alimenta entrará sempre a 2000 lts/h, independentemente de captar água numa corrrente de 4.000, 6.000 ou 10.000 lts/h. 

A *teoria C*, como facilmente se compreende, actua por exclusão de partes.
Assim, eliminada a teoria B, restaria a questão da eficiência, ou não, das massas filtrantes, quando utilizadas.

Fico à espera das V. opiniões (tão fundamentadas quanto lhes for possível) sobre as referidas teorias, ou outras que conheçam.

----------


## João Magano

Acho que o fundamento da teoria *B* é que se o caudal de agua na sump for muito superior ao da bomba do escumador, o escumador só estará a actuar sob parte da agua que corre na sump, se as velocidades forem mais semelhantes, virtualmente toda a agua que passa na sump seria também "escumada" e consequentemente a agua retornada ao aquário será mais pura.

Teorias  :SbSourire: .

----------


## João M Monteiro

João,

Obrigado pela precisão.
MAs concordas que isso se dilui com o nº de vezes que a água passa pela zona de captação do escumador (ou seja, o que não passar à 1ª, passa à 2ª ou 3ª..)?
E já agora, qual a tua opinião sobre estas (ou outras) teorias?

----------


## João Magano

Com o mesmo escumador, supúnhamos de 2.000l/h, no espaço de 1 hora de funcionamento haverá diferença entre ter uma bomba de retorno como um caudal real de 2.000l por hora em que teoricamente 100% da agua passa pelo escumador e ter uma bomba de 4.000l/h em que teoricamente só 50% da agua passa pelo escumador mas que em litros é a mesma quantidade que anteriormente, 2.000 l ? 

Teoricamente acho que sim, que pode haver, será um principio semelhante ao que justifica que não é o mesmo fazer 1 tpa de 50% ou 2 de 25%. É diferente apanhar toda a agua de uma vez do que apanhar 50% de tudo por 2 vezes, em que nos segundos 50% ao serem novamente sobre o todo e não sobre a metade que falta, haverá repetição.

Mas isto não me parece razão suficiente para ser adoptado como regra, até porque dependendo do tipo de aquario e dos metodos e objectivos de cada um, pode ou não interessar passar os tais 100% da agua, teóricos, pelo escumador.

----------


## Duarte Conceição

Se me permites acrescentaria a d)

D) O caudal da bomba de retorno deve ser idêntico ao da alimentação do escumador.

O que essencialmente é tentar escumar a maior percentagem possível de água que passa pela sump. 

O resto acaba por ser desperdício energético gerado pela bomba de retorno que devolve ao aquário água não escumada ...

É uma teoria como todas as outras, mas é a que tenho em prática no meu sistema.

Cumps
DC

----------


## João Magano

Eu estava a considerar a *B* igual a *D*, o João Monteiro escreveu que a capacidade poderia ser até 2x a do escumador e estava a meter tudo no mesmo saco  :SbSourire19:  .

----------


## João Magano

Relacionado com a teoria A, ha algum tempo atras, num forum brasileiro, tive alguma troca de argumentos com uns colegas brasileiros, segundo eles as sumps deveriam estar sempre limpinhas e não serem o nojo que algumas são. 

Até aqui tudo bem, também acho que devem estar limpas, o que discordo é do metodo de as manter limpas, eles adicionavam bombas na sump para que a "porcaria" não assentasse e eu advogava/advogo que não faz mal nenhum a "porcaria" assentar, que até é uma das funções da sump, a filtragem por decantação, devemos é sinfonar e limpar a sump regularmente.

----------


## João M Monteiro

Duarte,
Tal como o  João, colocaria a tua opção D junto com a B, eventualmente acrescentando a "não deve exceder", "devendo preferencialmente ser idêntico".

João,
Quanto eu refiro que o efeito se dilui, estou ciente que pode não se eliminar, mas penso que dilui por desmultiplicação a uma percentagem ínfima e quase imaterial, através da passagem sucessiva da água pela zona de captação do escumador.

Por outro lado, também não me parece que se possa afirmar com certeza que se o caudal da bomba de retorno for igual ao da bomba de alimentação do escumador, toda a água é escumada num determinado período de tempo.

Por esta ordem de razões, se o caudal for 4 vx superior, por exemplo, nestas 4passagens a mais, durante o mesmo período,há mais probabilidades de se escumador toda a água (ainda que alguma dela, várias vezes) que numa situação de caudal de retorno igual à bomba de captação do escumador.

Ou estarei a ver mal o problema ?

É que, se não for pior (pelo menos) usar um caudal muito superior na bomba de retorno, aproveitamos o "efeito-circulação" o que tem que ser considerado como uma importante mais-valia.

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,

Até hoje nunca usei uma bomba no escumador igual à de retorno! Acho que a mais-valia da circulação é superior à que poderiamos tirar do facto de podermos "garantir" que toda a água era escumado - isso só é possível se a água que cai do aqua passar toda pelo escumador e por sua vez, isso só é possível numa hipotética situação de equilibrio entre a alimentação do escumador e a queda de água...

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá João

Ora aqui temos uma questão curiosa em que em meu entender todos podem ter razão independentemente da resposta que possam dar  :KnSourire28:  

Razão A

Num aquario de pequena dimensão o uso de uma bomba de retorno potente pode ser uma excelente solução. Em especial se ligada a um Sqwid. Melhoramos a circulação dentro do aquario evitando assim o uso de loopings ou bombas internas.

Razão B

Fazer circular agua pela sump apenas por circular, pode ser um desperdicio de energia. Já que a agua sobe e desce sem ter passado passado toda ela pelo tratamento devido no escumador. Ainda para quem usar massas filtrantes, pode não per fluxo suficiente para que toda a filtração seja feita adequadamente. 

Razão C

Talvez a mais acertada. Em minha opinião claro.

Tudo depende do tipo de sistema que pretendemos montar, da dimensão do aquario e do que pretendamos manter. Sou da opinião que além da importante função de escumação do ecumador, é este o principal meio de oxigenação de um aquario, ao contrário do que muita gente pensa de que é a circulação superficial. Pelo contrario, Se tivermos num ambiente com elevadas concentrações de CO2, a circulação superficial ainda faz com  que a agua do nosso aquario "absorva" mais o CO2 da atmosfera.

Concluindo a minha ideia

Num aquario de pequena dimensão (com sump), em minha ideia o uso de bombas mais potentes acho uma boa solução. 
Ao contrário. Num aquario de maior dimensão, sou da opinião de que o suso de uma bmba de retorno, equiparada com a potencia das bombas do escumador, será a mais equilibrada. 

Não esqueçamos que normalmente as proprias bombas do escumador variam em funcão da litragem do aquario. Ou seja quanto maior o aquario maior e mais potente as bombas do escumador e consequentemente o aumento da oxigenação do aquario.

Mo meu caso, tenho um escumador de 6000L/H e a bomba de retorno é de 6500L/H mas pondero sériamente reduzir a bomba de retorno. Não esquecer que a circulação interna no meu aquario é de mais de 40 vezes a litragem dele.

----------


## Luis Delgado

Boas,

Fiz uma análise quantitativa de cinco aquários de média/grande dimensão apresentados no Livro "Ultimate Marine Aquariums - Saltwater Dream Systems and How They Are Created" de Michael Palleta para ver qual o dimensionamento utilizado sobre caudais e afins.

Deveria ter feito de mais aquários, mas não tive tempo e, de qualquer modo, pelo que li, pareceu-me que a grande maioria assume as mesmas práticas gerais.

A capacidade dos aquários que analisei situa-se entre 480 e 2000 Litros, sendo a média de 1200 L e a média, contando com a SUMP, de 1728.8 L.

Assim, sendo, registei, nesta pequena amostra que, em média:
- A SUMP tem 44% da capacidade do aquário
- O débito da bomba do skimmer utilizado corresponde a 1,94 vezes a capacidade do aquário + SUMP
- O débito da bomba de retorno é de 6,66 vezes a capacidade do aquário + SUMP

Com efeito, o débito da bomba de retorno pode ser mais ou menos elevado em função da rotação que queiramos dar entre a SUMP e o aquário, numa óptica de compensação face ao turnover já aplicado pelas powerheads existentes dentro do aqua.

Do meu ponto de vista, o débito da bomba de retorno deverá ter pouco impacto na capacidade de escumação dado que a concentração de nutrientes é mesma em toda a água, circule esta mais depressa ou mais devagar. Com efeito, não é pelo facto da bomba de retorno ter menor débito que se aumenta a quantidade de nutrientes a escumar. 

Por isso, aumentar o débito da bomba de retorno significativamente para além da dimensão do débito da bomba do escumador apenas me parece necessário por razões relacionados com o aumento da circulação da água. Por outro lado há que não esquecer que 2000 L de débito anunciado para uma bomba de escumador são diferentes de 2000 L anunciados para uma bomba de retorno em que se tem de contar com a altura da subida de água, cotovelos a atravessar e tubos horizontais, que podem reduzir significativamente o débito da mesma. E acho que não vale a pena dizer que a perda não é significativa, que não acredito, sem ver os gráficos de débito em função da altura, fornecidos pelo fabricante. (Por curiosidade, tipicamente, cada cotovelo de 90º conta aprox. como 30 cm de altura e 1 metro de tubo na horizontal conta como 10 cm de altura.)

Aquilo que me parece verdadeiramente importante, e que ninguém em ainda aqui referiu é a eficiência da passagem da água de superfície do aqua para a SUMP. Ou seja, a escumação será tanto mais eficiente quanto melhor formos capazes de fazer escoar rapidamente toda a água de superfície para a SUMP. Isso consegue-se naturalmente aumentando a frente de recepção de água para as colunas de encaminhamento para a SUMP. Daí a maior vantagem em poder usar duas.

A este propósito, o Anthony Calfo (Ver Book of Coral Propagation), em resultado da sua experiência acumulada com o seu negócio de propagação de corais em estufa, propõe uma solução deveras interessante que consiste na criação de um pequeno parapeito no vidro de trás do aquário para onde escorre toda a água de superfície, ao longo de todo o aquário. Depois, essa água é encaminhada para a SUMP através de várias saídas (pelo menos duas). Este parapeito tem uma pequena prateira onde podem ser colocados corais duros, que permitem esconder, por completo, este mecanismo de saída da água. 

Assim, não só se evita a ocupação de espaço das colunas secas tradicionais como é muito menos inestético e, acima de tudo, fica bem mais eficiente no processo de recolha da água de superfícice que é a mais rica em proteínas e gorduras.

A minha dúvida sobre esta solução está só ao nível do barulho que ainda não percebi se é significativo ou não.

----------


## João M Monteiro

Boas,




> Com efeito, o débito da bomba de retorno pode ser mais ou menos elevado em função da rotação que queiramos dar entre a SUMP e o aquário, numa óptica de compensação face ao turnover já aplicado pelas powerheads existentes dentro do aqua.
> 
> Do meu ponto de vista, o débito da bomba de retorno deverá ter pouco impacto na capacidade de escumação dado que a concentração de nutrientes é mesma em toda a água, circule esta mais depressa ou mais devagar. Com efeito, não é pelo facto da bomba de retorno ter menor débito que se aumenta a quantidade de nutrientes a escumar.


De acordo. Tese C.




> Por outro lado há que não esquecer que 2000 L de débito anunciado para uma bomba de escumador são diferentes de 2000 L anunciados para uma bomba de retorno em que se tem de contar com a altura da subida de água, cotovelos a atravessar e tubos horizontais, que podem reduzir significativamente o débito da mesma. E acho que não vale a pena dizer que a perda não é significativa, que não acredito, sem ver os gráficos de débito em função da altura, fornecidos pelo fabricante. (Por curiosidade, tipicamente, cada cotovelo de 90º conta aprox. como 30 cm de altura e 1 metro de tubo na horizontal conta como 10 cm de altura.)


Mais uma vez de acordo. Para uma subida de 1,5 m com o número mínimo de tubagens e cotovelos possíveis (mesmo usando 45º em vez de 90º), há que contar com uma perda média de 20%. Os anunciados débitos das bombas são medidos à saída.

Tenho um outro tópico com o projecto do aquário que vou montar em meados do ano.
Terá cerca de 730lts (medidas interiores), com 2 colunas secas a captar em tubos de 50mm. 

A bomba do escumador será, em princípio, uma Eheim 1262 (salvo erro, aprox. 3.400 lts/h) e estou (agora, não quando coloquei o post) a considerar a usar uma bomba de retorno de 9.000 lts/h (talvez 7.000 reais depois de vencer a subida de água, tubagens e cotovelos).
Conseguiria, assim, com o retorno, um bom complemento para as duas Tunze 6100 (4.000 a 12.000 lts/h cada), ligadas em multicontrolador.

----------


## Luis Delgado

Comecei a ler agora um livro chamado "Aquatic Systems Engineering - Devices and How They Function (2nd. Edition)" de P.R. Escobal.

Este livro é fabuloso no sentido em que demonstra matematicamente os dimensionamentos dos equipamentos e dá fundamentos objectivos para a forma como as coisas devem ser feitas.

Relativamente aos skimmers o autor afirma que apenas é necessário dimensionar o skimmer para fazer passar a água toda do aqua, pelo mesmo, duas vezes por dia - Ainda não percebi os fundamentos teóricos para esta medida de eficiência.

Todavia, o autor apresenta uma fórmula, demonstrada matematicamente, em que permite determinar qual o débito que a bomba do skimmer deve ter. Também mostra outras, e gráficos para cálculo do diâmetro do skimmer.

A fórmula é a seguinte, para permitir calcular o débito da bomba:

T = 9.2 X (G/F)

em que:

*T* é o número de horas necessárias para que a água toda do aquário passe pelo escumador.

*9.2* é uma constante de eficiência associada ao tratamento de 99.99% da água em cada passagem da totalidade do volume de água do aqua pelo skimmer.

*G* é o volume total de água do aqua a tratar.

*F* é a quantidade de água / hora que deve passar no skimmer

Segundo, o pressuposto apresentado de que a água a tratar deve passar duas vezes pelo skimmer, T deverá ser igual a 12 horas. A partir daqui é fácil calcular o débito da bomba (F), ou seja:

F = 9.2 X G/T, sendo T = 12

Por exemplo, para um volume de 700 L de água a escumar (aqua + sump), F = 9.2 X 700/12 = 537 L/h.

Agora, o que me está a fazer confusão é, porque razão todos os skimmers do mercado estão com bombas tão supostamente sobredimensionadas. 

Das duas, três, ou estou a entender mal o livro, ou o livro está errado, ou as marcas de mercado andam todas enganadas.

----------


## LUSOREEF

Boas,

Essa relação de potência da bomba do escumador é bastante discutível, uma vez que existem diversas marcas com construções diferentes, umas necessitam de vencer pressões mais elevadas que noutros.

Relativamente, ao problema de toda a água que vai para a sump ser escumada - vejo isso como um falso problema.

Pôr um sistema de filtração em série com a água de circulação é extramente dificil. Vou tentar explicar as conclusões que tirei quando me debati com o mesmo problema.

Para garantirmos que toda a água que vai à sump é escumada necessitaríamos de ter duas divisórias (mínimo - omito os outros equipamentos da sump para simplificar o raciocinio) (div. A e B). A água só passaria de A para B pelo escumador. De seguida passava de B para o aquário. A bomba da div. B tem de ter um caudal inferior ao da bomba do escumador. A div. A e B estão ligadas fazendo que a água apenas vá de A para B pelo escumador e de B para A (diferença de caudais-água já escumada).

Pelo que já vi nunca é viável manter este tipo de esquema, uma vez que teremos um turnover da água da sump baixo, influenciando a filtração em todos os outros aspectos (reactores, decantação, rocha, refúgio, etc...)

Eu utilizo um turnover de água pela sump de no mínima 4x até 16 x (uma vez que não utilizo bombas de circulação interno no aquário e depende da situação).

Na minha opinião quantas mais vezes a água for à sump melhor. O ideal estaria entre 5 e 7 vezes de turnover.

A questão do escumador não conseguir escumar toda a água que passa é um falso problema. Devido à dinâmica e circulação de todo o sistema a água atinge um equilibrio de poluentes a escumar muito rapidamente. O escumador estando sobredimensionado (como está pensado) tem mais que capacidade para remover qualquer poluente que surja.

Exemplo:

Em tempos mantive chocos na lusoreef como teste da espécie para o mercado ornamental. Quando eles largavam a tinta no tanque o sistema demorava 5-10 minutos a limpar o negro que se acumulava no copo do escumador.

O sistema tinha 960 litros com um turnover global de 6 x por hora. Não tinha mais circulação nenhuma...

Espero que isto ajude João,

Brian

----------


## João M Monteiro

Ajuda sim senhor, Brian. 
E muito.

Só fiquei com uma dúvida quanto à conjugação de duas afirmações tuas:




> Eu utilizo um turnover de água pela sump de no mínima 4x até 16 x (uma vez que não utilizo bombas de circulação interno no aquário e depende da situação).





> Na minha opinião quantas mais vezes a água for à sump melhor. O ideal estaria entre 5 e 7 vezes de turnover.


Queres dizer que para o melhor/mais perfeito aproveitamento da sump recomendas 5 a 7x de turnover, sendo certo que usas até 16x, para aproveitar para fazer circulação ? 
Ou 5 a 7x no mínimo, sendo que, se for superior, melhor ?

----------


## João M Monteiro

Já agora, e por curiosidade, vejam a opção de bomba de retorno neste fantástico aquário (um dos meus preferidos, especialmente no aquascaping) e a justificação dada para a mesma.

http://www.reefkeeping.com/issues/20...totm/index.php

----------


## LUSOREEF

Boas,

Realmente é estranho fazer isso, mas não me expliquei bem.

Como não utilizo circulação interno nos tanques (não ponho powerheads ou qualquer circulação nos tanques - por trabalhar em alguns casos com animais que seriam sugados, e por ser uma complicação de fios para ligar a tomadas com algumas centenas de tanques pequenos) tenho de me fazer valer da circulação da bomba de retorno.

A circulação de 16x é utilizada em larvas (em alguns casos) para promover 

1.Uma boa renovação de água (estamos a falar de centenas de larvas por tanque bem como milhões de nauplios de artémia em constante presença a consumir oxigénio)
2. Uma forma de as manter em suspensão constante.

Essa é a razão de usar tanta renovação.

Acredito que num aquário de recife não haja necessidade de estar acima de 5 a 7x. Já vi a funcionar com 4x sem problemas. Mas sei que um pouco mais não faz mal nenhum (pelo contrário).

Um abraço,

Brian

----------


## João M Monteiro

ok, Percebido :Pracima:  

Eu estou -  neste momento, a questão ainda é evolutiva - a considerar uma bomba de retorno de, cerca de 10x a litragem do sistema: bomba de retorno de 9.000 lts/h para (+/-) 700 lts de aqua + 100 de sump + 100 de refúgio.

Se descontarmos à capacidade da bomba cerca de 20% para vencer a elevação, curvas e tubagens, o turnover deve rondar 8x o sistema.

Outra alternativa é apostar numa bomba de retorno de cerca de 1/2 do caudal (4.500 lts/h) que situaria o turnover em valores considerados mais "normais" (4x o sistema)

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Boas João,

Já vi um pouco de tudo em relação a este assunto. Nos vários casos não me pareceu que este factor fosse importante para o sucesso dos vários aquários. O meu conselho é escolheres uma bomba de qualidade com consumo energético baixo e que aqueça pouco a água. Se utilizares a bomba exteriormente o calor transmitido para a água será ainda menor.

Se optares por utilizar esta bomba como auxiliar importante da circulação interna do aquário atenção às correntes laminares. O ideal é espalhares o fluxo da bomba por várias saídas superficiais criando correntes desordenadas.

Nos meus aquários o débito da bomba de retorno é de 5x o volume total do aquário.

----------


## João M Monteiro

Olá Ricardo,

Como viste, estou ainda na dúvida entre, para o meu sistema, 4.500 ou 9.000 lts/h, sempre como bomba exterior.
Em qualquer dos casos, o retorno será repartido por 4 a 9 saídas (ainda a ver).

----------


## Leonor Drummond

O meu aquário vai ter 125l mais uma pequena sump, onde vou colocar um turboflotor 750, quanto é que acham que devia ser +/- o caudal da bomba de retorno?
Cumps.

----------


## Gil Miguel

Olá Leonor

Dependerá muito que altura de água é que a bomba terá que elevar da água á sump, se for a altura normal, eu diria 2000L/H

----------


## Leonor Drummond

Estava a pensar em adquirir uma Bomba de Retorno HAILEA
[HX-6530] que tem 1750l/h  e uma altura de elevação de 2,3m. Será suficiente? Ou seria melhor o modelo acima de 2800l/h?

----------


## Gil Miguel

Para 120 L de aquario a primeira chega perfeitamente.

----------


## Igor Neto

Nao tive tempo para ler tudo mas é um excelente topico.

----------

